# Liberal flyswatter



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)




----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

I thought trump was the liberal flyswatter.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Our liberal (communist) leader would need a heavier deadlier looking swatter than that one.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I guess I sort of misled you with the title. My thought was to show a flyswatter Made by liberals. lol at the size of the holes. I have swatted a few flys. Two of them were stuck in the holes, still very much alive. I guess my next step should have been to douse them in gasoline and torch the entire swatter. I hit the concrete patio floor and they popped out and flew away another I think just went right through, the fourth was actually killed.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

That must be one of those catch-and-release fly swatters. Kind of like our Michigan "snare" law (called cable restraints) that requires a stop on the cable to keep from killing varmints, so they can be released instead of being killed.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

gentler ,kinder society............................


----------

